# I need to borrow a dump trailer



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Does anybody have a dump trailer in the tri cities that I can borrow or rent I need to get two ton of salt tomorrow morning call me or text me @ 989 233-3526 I'll be up late like till midnight thanks Joe


----------

